# Digitech Whammy V



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I just watched the short demo video on this pedal and I'm totally sold so it looks like I'll have to get rid of my Whammy IV to pick this one up. Apparently it'll be available in the second week of June.

Anyone want to buy my mint Whammy IV? 

NewWhammy - YouTube

The three biggest features that do it for me are:

- Chord functionality so you get smooth pitch shifting without the warbling that you get with older Whammys.
- True Bypass
- DC Powered

Any other impressed Whammy users on here?

Whammy (5th Gen) | DigiTech Guitar Effects


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I totally forgot about this post. 










I received my Whammy V last week and because my Whammy IV is gone, I don't have an exact point of comparison against the V. I do know that the housing is a bit smaller and definitely lighter than the IV. Also, the fact that I can plug this into my Pedal Power Digital makes me pretty happy too; however, if you don't have a multi-outlet power supply - one cool thing to note is that the wall wart adapter for the new Whammy is much smaller than it's predecesors. The footswitch is no longer a momentary style switch like it was in the IV, it definitely has a click to it along with a status LED above it which is nice (not that you couldn't ever tell if it was on or not). The treadle has a heavy duty feel over the IV and travels way smoother. Tracking is pretty much the same as I didn't really notice a difference in the pedal sweep with the effect on.

The pedal sounds exactly as Digitech describes. All of the functionality is still there, but the "chords" switch does turn the Whammy into a Pog-like animal - chords sound smooth and quite clean with no "digital" warbly artifacts. Personally, the only improvement I think that they could make to this pedal (maybe in a future Whammy) is adding a mix function where you can dial in the amount of wet pitch shift that you want. Considering how long it was between the release of the IV and the V, I wouldn't count on anything like that in the near future. 

With the build quality and feature strengths taken into consideration, I think that the Whammy V is a huge improvement over the IV. I'm ultimately glad that I replaced my IV with this new model because it satisfies everything (almost) that I ever wanted in a Whammy. However, if you're a casual Whammy user, I'd stick with the IV and maybe wait for another new Whammy or pitch shift pedal to come along.


----------

